# Simulatore di circuiti

## jubushi

Ciao. Sto cominciando a studiare elettronica da autodidatta (  :Shocked:  ) E mi servirebbe un simulatore software di circuiti. Li avete mai provati? Funzionano bene? Quale mi consigliate?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## lavish

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323811-highlight-circuiti+simulatore.html

Fare una ricerca prima di postare?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## knefas

qucs (non nominato nell'altro topic) e sviluppato attivamente....non so di quanti software di simulazione si possa dire altrettanto...  :Neutral: 

Ah, impara comunque spice!  :Smile: 

----------

## stefanonafets

Avendo le stesse intenzioni di jubushi (studiare elettronica da autodidatta), da che mi consigliate di partire (libri, doc etc..) ?

----------

## silian87

Rotfl elettronica da autoditadda... io imparando a scuola ho 3 come media per ora   :Laughing:  ... che casino. Magari i prof spiegassero come la doc di gentoo!!!!!

----------

## tocas

Nel laboratorio di sistemi abbiamo solo ed esclusivamente macchine W$98 e PSim per simulare i circuiti elettronici. L'altro giorno ho iniziato a parlare con alcuni compagni di Linux, Gentoo ecc. ecc. e si è formata una sorta di "comunello" intorno a me di persone molto interessate all'argomento.

Mi domandavo.... qualcuno è a conoscenza di software per simulare circuiti elettronici all'altezza di PSim e affini ?

----

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ehmm

```
$ eix psim

* dev-embedded/gpsim 

     Available versions:  0.20.14-r1 0.21.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html

     Description:         A simulator for the Microchip PIC microcontrollers

* dev-embedded/gpsim-lcd 

     Available versions:  0.1.1 ~0.2.1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html#modules http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/lcd.html

     Description:         2x20 LCD display module for GPSIM

* dev-embedded/gpsim-led 

     Available versions:  0.0.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html#modules

     Description:         7 Segment LED module for gpsim

* dev-embedded/gpsim-logic 

     Available versions:  0.0.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html#modules

     Description:         Simple example module library for gpsim that contains a 2-input AND gate and a 2-input OR gate

```

Non so se e' quello che cerchi pero'.

----------

## tocas

Ti ringrazio Fede ma non è proprio quello che vado cercando. 

```
* dev-embedded/gpsim

     Available versions:  0.20.14-r1 0.21.2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.dattalo.com/gnupic/gpsim.html

     Description:         A simulator for the Microchip PIC microcontrollers 
```

Anche se siamo ancora in argomento in questo caso però, si tratta di un sistema per sviluppare e simulare i programmi assembler per la famiglia dei microprocessori prodotti da Microchip.

Io invece sto cercando un simulatore generico di circuiti elettronici.

----

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
* sci-electronics/qucs 

     Available versions:  ~0.0.7

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://qucs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Quite Universal Circuit Simulator is a Qt based circuit simulator

* sci-electronics/tclspice 

     Available versions:  0.2.14 0.2.15 ~0.2.17

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://tclspice.sf.net/

     Description:         Spice circuit simulator with TCL scripting language and GUI

* sci-electronics/vbs 

     Available versions:  ~1.4.0

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.geda.seul.org/tools/vbs/index.html

     Description:         vbs - the Verilog Behavioral Simulator
```

----------

## !equilibrium

fate sempre una ricerca sul forum prima di postare:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397569-highlight-circuiti.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323811-highlight-circuiti.html

io ti consiglio tkgate, Ã¨ il + completo e sviluppato, poi de gustibus.

per i mod: magari si puÃ² fare il merge dei 2 topic con questo...

----------

## tocas

Grazie mille per la segnalazione, mi metto all'opera.

----

----------

## Cazzantonio

fatto il merge del thread segnalato da DarkAngel76

----------

## Nuitari

Interessante, se e' possibile mi piacerebbe poter usare questo post per ricercare programmi utili in linux per elettronica e affini.

Ad esempio, vi sono programmi equivalenti in linux o porting di programmi come PSPICE o vhdl (ad esempio altera) ?

----------

## Dr.Dran

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> Interessante, se e' possibile mi piacerebbe poter usare questo post per ricercare programmi utili in linux per elettronica e affini.
> 
> Ad esempio, vi sono programmi equivalenti in linux o porting di programmi come PSPICE o vhdl (ad esempio altera) ?

 

Ciao se guardi in portage ci sono la bellezza di 2 versioni di Spice: la prima è quella ufficile della Berkeley University, la seconda invece è ng-spice sviluppata per il pacchetto G.E.D.A. (questo pacchetto sembra interessante, solo che è ancora in fase di sviluppo da molto tempo... peccato che non siano arrivati ancora a realizzare una suite completa per lo sviluppo, produzione e simulazione di circuiti stampati... sorry)

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nuitari

Perfetto, non avevo guardato grazie  :Smile: 

Vorrei aggiungere che anche altera pare avere una versione per linux: http://www.altera.com/support/software/os_support/quartusii/oss-qii51.html

appena capita lo provo tanto avrei intenzione di usarlo per la tesi  :Smile: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Interessante, mo ci guardo  :Very Happy: 

Forse però non sarà Open Source... comunque è una buona notizia   :Wink: 

Ciauz   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knefas

Il fatto e' che la versione per Linux a quanto pare costa, e probabilmente e' anche discontinued...  :Sad: 

----------

## Atomikramp

per simulare penso che spice sia ottimo

però ci sarebbe da trovare un frontend grafico per disegnare il circuito... perchè non so quanto possa essere divertente compilare la netlist a mano in un file di testo  :Smile: 

----------

## Nuitari

beh Atomikrap il frontend grafico e' carino e utile, pero' considera che a livelli maggiori si scrivono le netlist a mano  :Wink: 

Si la versione di altera per linux credo che sia a pagamento, quando provai io quella per windows comunque rilasciavano licenze per gli studenti. Dopo magari provo a vedere cosa mi dice il mulo in proposito  :Wink: 

p.s. discontinued cosa vuole dire?

----------

## Dr.Dran

Discontinued=discontinuo... quindi lo sviluppo non segue cadenze regolari ma viene sviluppato a periodi casuali... Bruttissimo!  :Sad: 

----------

## starise

Ciao a tutti!

Avrei bisogno per l'università di utilizzare Pspice, ma non ho trovato una versione per linux... se conoscete un'alternativa per linux, magari opensource sarebbe l'ideale! Non vorrei certo installare di nuovo windows!

byez

----------

## Onip

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-397569-highlight-pspice.html

Indovina un po' a cercare pspice nel forum italiano cosa può saltar fuori?

Usiamola 'sta benedetta ricerca...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## comio

 *starise wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Avrei bisogno per l'università di utilizzare Pspice, ma non ho trovato una versione per linux... se conoscete un'alternativa per linux, magari opensource sarebbe l'ideale! Non vorrei certo installare di nuovo windows!
> 
> byez

 

```

rubbia comio # eix spice

* sci-electronics/ng-spice-rework

     Available versions:  15 17 17-r1 *9999

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://ngspice.sourceforge.net

     Description:         The Next Generation Spice (Electronic Circuit Simulator) from CVS HEAD.

* sci-electronics/spice

     Available versions:  3.5.5

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://bwrc.eecs.berkeley.edu/Classes/IcBook/SPICE/

     Description:         general-purpose circuit simulation program

Found 2 matches

```

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di  starise. Grazie a Onip per la segnalazione.

----------

